# My first ice fishing accident



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Well I’ve been out on the ice the last 4 weekends and have really enjoyed it. I bought an insulated shanty and tried it out last weekend. My kids didn’t last long so they headed in and I finally started packing up. I had my sled string in one hand and my shanty in my other. My hands were both behind me dragging this gear. I found a pressure crack where some new slippery ice formed and wham! Face first 
Into the ice. I got up and blood started to run with a nice cut on my eyebrow and another above that. So I got a beautiful shiner on my eye and some bruised knuckles. I was lucky it wasn’t worse.

I then went inside, stopped the bleeding, and then opened the ice cleats I bought 3 weeks before and never tried.

lesson learned.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Chicks dig scars


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

It’s your story tell it how you want . I bet the wife popped you for buying all that gear .


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

ouch.
i need to put that on my list of reason to never get a shanty


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

jimbo said:


> ouch.
> i need to put that on my list of reason to never get a shanty


if I had to buy again I wouldn’t have bought the insulated version. It’s 75lbs. Then add all your other gear.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

You gave me flashbacks to July 2007. I was at a Tool concert jogging up the steps with a beer in each hand. A couple kids were pushing and shoving each other and one clipped my heels. Instead of chucking the beer to stop my fall, I went face first into the cement steps. My subconscious at the time deemed my face expendable; expensive beer not so much. I didn't get off as easy as you, my nose went sideways and I ended up having reconstructive surgery. I'm glad it wasn't too bad for you. Like triplelunger says, chicks dig the scars.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

I found that four sheet metal screws in the heal stops a lot of slips...but...but do not wear into a nice hardwood floor.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

on a call said:


> I found that four sheet metal screws in the heal stops a lot of slips...but...but do not wear into a nice hardwood floor.


that was the exact reason I never tried them. I was scared I was gonna forget and screw up my new flooring. Faces heal floors don’t 😂!


----------



## FivesFull (Jan 29, 2017)

Always wear cleats and keep the cover on the auger unless your cutting holes. That cures 90% of accidents.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I think a picture would be cool for the thread...glad you're ok. Cleats are a must!


----------



## giudi1md (Aug 15, 2018)

FivesFull said:


> Always wear cleats and keep the cover on the auger unless your cutting holes. That cures 90% of accidents.


Auger covers are underrated. They protect you and your gear! Nothing worse than having a new rod bag, gloves, shanty, or sled pull rope cut to shreds because the auger blades got to it...

not to mention the possibility of stitches...


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

6Speed said:


> I think a picture would be cool for the thread...glad you're ok. Cleats are a must!


Cleats are for **$$ie$!


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

giudi1md said:


> Auger covers are underrated. They protect you and your gear! Nothing worse than having a new rod bag, gloves, shanty, or sled pull rope cut to shreds because the auger blades got to it...
> 
> not to mention the possibility of stitches...


They are...and they are sharp too. Do not ask me how i know. I now tell everyone...covers on when not in use mine or theirs.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

triplelunger said:


> Cleats are for **$$ie$!


Funny....lol.
They make a good fisherman better


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

My sons friend found out the hard way about auger covers


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

6Speed said:


> I think a picture would be cool for the thread...glad you're ok. Cleats are a must!










Here you go. This happened last Saturday.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

birdshooter said:


> My sons friend found out the hard way about auger covers
> View attachment 750010


my auger cover is going on right now. Holy crap!


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

Zkovach1175 said:


> my auger cover is going on right now. Holy crap!


To think huh ? All he asked for was a napkin


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

You are still new yet. A seasoned fisherman would have said Igot thebig one out of the hole it slapped me in the gead knocked me down and I cut my fore head. GlAD YOU DID NOT GET HURT


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks like Jumbojake slapped ya with a whalecarcass!


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Scout 2 said:


> You are still new yet. A seasoned fisherman would have said Igot thebig one out of the hole it slapped me in the gead knocked me down and I cut my fore head. GlAD YOU DID NOT GET HURT


was saving that story for next week.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Zkovach1175 said:


> View attachment 750009
> Here you go. This happened last Saturday.


 Good one! Hope you catch some hawgs next time out...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

birdshooter said:


> My sons friend found out the hard way about auger covers
> View attachment 750010


that'll take a squirt of Bactine


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Scout 2 said:


> You are still new yet. A seasoned fisherman would have said Igot thebig one out of the hole it slapped me in the gead knocked me down and I cut my fore head. GlAD YOU DID NOT GET HURT


You forgot the part where the fish fell right back in the hole and swam away, amateur. 

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Could have been worse, my first bad ice accident I blew out an ACL

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

I broke my damn wrist a few years back like that. Hit slick patch, had auger over shoulder. Fell right on my back and when my elbow hit the ice auger was still in hand, arm perpendicular and snap. Call me a ***** cleats go on my boots first trip now and dont come off until season is over.









Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

triplelunger said:


> Cleats are for **$$ie$!


I think smart people


----------



## Petoskey (Jan 12, 2019)

Two weeks ago I went out and I didn’t wear cleats because there was snow on the ice. Was fishing for trout and one of my jawjackers went off. Sprinted as fast as I could to the rod and right before I went to pick it up I ate shat - landed on my left wrist and twisted my back. 

Sat on the ground in pain for ten seconds, realized I didn’t break anything and was able to land the fish still. Originally didn’t plan on keeping fish that day but decided to put that trout on the ice because it was personal at that point lol.


----------



## KenTrost (Dec 24, 2020)

birdshooter said:


> My sons friend found out the hard way about auger covers
> View attachment 750010
> 
> I guess this would be a good reply for my first post. I became a firm believer for a blade cover on my auger after my 2 year old daughter had to get her first stitches because I left my auger in the backyard after I got home and she tripped over it a decade ago. it’s been ten years now and I’ve never forgotten to put it back on the second I get done with a hole.





birdshooter said:


> My sons friend found out the hard way about auger covers
> View attachment 750010


I guess this would be a good reply for my first post. I became a firm believer for a blade cover on my auger after my 2 year old daughter had to get her first stitches because I left my auger in the backyard after I got home and she tripped over it a decade ago. it’s been ten years now and I’ve never forgotten to put it back on the second I get done with a hole.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

I have seen people trip or fall with cleats.Sometimes they catch and cause a misstep throwing you off balance.
These are the best I've ever owned. 
Not as loud as others,stay in place,no discomfort if you walk a lot.Easy on,easy off even on my large boots.
I can't stand the ones that go in front of the heal.








I'm sure there's other good ones but I won't change what works for me.


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

I really like these, you don't have to change _how_ you walk. No drag and grab when you step, full heel use.
Only downside is for larger toed boots, I had to lace them over the boot (para cord) to keep them on, but I didn't take them off once installed. (personal preference). Well over 10 years use and still in good shape.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Ieatshrooms said:


> You gave me flashbacks to July 2007. I was at a Tool concert jogging up the steps with a beer in each hand. A couple kids were pushing and shoving each other and one clipped my heels. Instead of chucking the beer to stop my fall, I went face first into the cement steps. My subconscious at the time deemed my face expendable; expensive beer not so much. I didn't get off as easy as you, my nose went sideways and I ended up having reconstructive surgery. I'm glad it wasn't too bad for you. Like triplelunger says, chicks dig the scars.


LOL, I had a similar event at a Jackyl concert, fortunately it was the other guy that got bloodied. Broke a brand new phone though.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MisterTom (Sep 13, 2018)

I got those “snow chains” for boots too, they dont have the spiked cleats, just chains, but are great for icy non-lake surfaces (pavement, wood floors etc). Love em.


----------



## 1fishingnut (Jan 9, 2011)

Zkovach1175 said:


> if I had to buy again I wouldn’t have bought the insulated version. It’s 75lbs. Then add all your other gear.


Build a Smitty sled. Cheap and easy... saves your back too!


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

I started keeping my auger covered after walking by mine a little too closely one day hole hopping and putting a nice slash in my Arctic Armor bibs. Had it propped up against the side of my sled. When I tell you my lazer blades are razor sharp, I mean it. 

Also heard a story about a friend of a friend that slipped on the ice and fell on his auger, 13 stiches later....


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

1fishingnut said:


> Build a Smitty sled. Cheap and easy... saves you back too!


I’ll look it up thanks


----------



## fishgitter (Jun 12, 2010)

triplelunger said:


> Chicks dig scars


chicks dig scares !!!! That is funny, funny !!


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Zkovach1175 said:


> I’ll look it up thanks


Plenty of youtube videos out there on how to make one. Just make sure to use downhill skis not cross country skis.
I also have a 75 lb two man, no way I could haul-it around on snow covered ice without a smitty. I also find that the skis work great as a ramp to get the shanty back up into my truck.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Watched my buddy sew himself sorta closed after an auger got him, poking holes through his skin with a fish hook then using the same hook to push dental floss through the holes. Not the best job but when you're 18, out in the middle of no where, and heavy into the Irish Rose you gotta do what you gotta do. Never doubted his canines after that; if he said something hurt, you knew it hurt...


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

I decided not to waste my time Sunday putting my ice cleats on.... Just as I was walking past the pack my left leg went left and my right leg went right split my bibs and somthing still aint feeling right down dare. Immediately put my cleats on and what do ya know I had traction and a limp.


----------

